# Using reduless dosage



## nicklausjames (Oct 22, 2014)

Ok so I purchased 30 grams of reduless and am using these instructions by Scott labs: http://www.scottlab.com/uploads/documents/downloads/225/Reduless 12-6-10.pdf

Based on my calculation from their instructions I treat 1 gallon of wine with .3785 grams of reduless, however I must first make a solution of 10 grams of reduless into 90 ml of deionized water. This leaves me a 10% reduless solution.

So for 7 gallons of wine the formula would be .3785 grams of reduless x 7 gallons x 10 mls or 26.5 mls of the 10% solution to the 7 gallons.

Does this seem right to anyone?


----------



## sour_grapes (Oct 22, 2014)

Yes. I checked the math, and agree with you.


----------



## nicklausjames (Oct 22, 2014)

I contacted lallemand they said this is the minimum dose for bench trials. The directions recommend .5 g per gal w no bench trial. I did not do bench trials and went w .5 g. One wine is markedly improved well the other still stinks.


----------



## nicklausjames (Oct 23, 2014)

Ok so I just wanted to comment on how I used the reduless and my experience with it. My biggest complaint is there is not a simple tutorial on how to use it. I contacted lallemand so some of this is based on what they said and the rest is based on what I did. Key thing to mention I'm not an expert, if I were I would have added nutrient from the start and avoided this whole fiasco.

So lallemand recommended doing bench trials, with the low dose being 10 g/ 100 liters. Since I was raised in the us and we insist on using gallons 100 l is 26.42 gals.

I am not currently set up for bench trials so I did not do this. Lallemand said with smaller batches of wine the reduless could be added directly to the wine with no need to make the 10% solution. If you prefer the alternative 10 g of reduless mixed with 90 Mls of deionized h20 is pretty straightforward.

I added directly no 10 % and stirred. I started with 10 g / 100 liters aka 26.42 gals. This was the minimum they suggested. So I divided 10 by 26.42 and got .3785 reduless per gallon. I have a 7 gallon wine and an 11 gallon. So I multiplied .3785 x 7 = 2.65 g reduless and .3785 x 11 =4.16 g reduless.

I added these amount to the wine. The 7 gallon one ceased to smell, so I figure it's done. The 11 gallon still smelled I left it overnight and it still smelled the next day. So I decided to bump it up to 12 g/ 100 liters. So I again divided 12 by 26.42 or .4542 per gallon. I than multiplied that by my 11 gallons and got 5 g (rounded). I subtracted that from what I already added and added about .8 g more.

It still smells so I may need to add more but I'm letting it sit for a minute. The people at lallemand said you will almost immediately notice no smell when you reach the threshold amount and that's what I noticed w the 7 gals but I still want to give it some time.

So that's what I did and hopefully it will work for both wines. Again keep in mind I'm no chemist so you may want to check w lallemand. They were very responsive to me.


----------

